# facial sensitivity?



## Nigilover (Oct 29, 2007)

I group! I've been lurking and reading--- great and helpful stuff here! I've been soaping for about a year and had my first "complaint". I sold a bar of pumkin fo and the whole family loves it and uses it in the shower. However, when the mom uses it on her face, it burns and turns red. She can use it anywhere else on her body without a problem. I told her it may be the fo and I would give her an unscented bar to try on her face. Anybody ever had this complaint before? My recipe is the one I always use, palm, olive, coconut and shea---- I try to use a bar of every fo/essential oil I sell and my family has not had any problem with this soap. I have not ever had anything but positive feed back--- Thanks for the input.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Don't really have any answers for you from experience myself, but my niece is allergic to coconut oil and some people that are allergic to nuts can't use shea.


----------



## Nigilover (Oct 29, 2007)

That's a thought. Wonder why it hasn't affected other body parts on her. Guess the test will be what happens after the unscented bar. If she is still irritated then it's obviously something in the oils/milk.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes Tracy on this forum had the same reaction to my coconut soap...100%, real high superfat, with coconut FO and coconut ground in it. She is not normally allergic to anything but she sure was to it.

I was burned as a child on my chest, I actually didn't know this thinner skin was a burn until I met my sisters who told me when I was 25. Anyway....it's very sensitive, whereas the rest of me isn't. And yes high coconut oil soaps do cause me some itchiness on this part of my body. Vicki


----------



## Nigilover (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks so much Sondra and Vicki!


----------

